# Forum About Russia Society  "Перспектива" - региональная общественная организация инвалидов

## Lampada

"Перспектива" - региональная общественная организация инвалидов http://www.perspektiva-inva.ru/index.php 
Создатель и директор "Перспективы" -  *Денис Роза*.  
Денис из Чикаго. Я с ней познакомилась, когда она ещё не говорила по-русски, хотя к тому времени уже учила русский пару лет.  Мы подружились, много общались и постепенно её русский стал очень хорошим.  Потом она переехала в Москву и наши пути разошлись. 
Какой чудесной организацией она руководит!  http://perspektiva-inva.ru/?529

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Спасо-хаус - это что за уродство?

----------


## Lampada

> Спасо-хаус - это что за уродство?

 Да уж, выбрали себе названьице.   ::

----------


## Оля

"Спасо-хаус" - вообще-то очень известный особняк. Особенно для тех, кто читал Булгакова.  _"Спасо-хаус", один из самых прославленных особняков, был построен в 1914 году для зажиточного торговца и конфискован коммунистами после большевистской революции 1917 года. 
С 1933 года, когда Вашингтон установил дипломатические отношения с СССР, в нем располагалась резиденция американского посла._  
---  http://www.kp.ru/daily/23264.5/28399/ 
Российского промышленника Николая Второва - хозяина шикарного особняка в *Спасопесковском* переулке - за умение вести дела с западным размахом именовали «русским американцем» или «московским Морганом». Современники миллионера словно предсказали и дальнейшую судьбу его дома - в советское время здание стало резиденцией посла США и получило название *Спасо-хаус (Дом на Спасо)*.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Оль, от этого название не становится менее уродским и менее похожим на название закусочной.  ::  
"Дом на Спасской" звучит намного красивее, хотя, конечно, иностранцу это трудно выговорить. Увы, увы...

----------


## Оля

> Оль, от этого название не становится менее уродским и менее похожим на название закусочной.

 Мне оно знакомо очень давно и поэтому звучит для меня совершенно нормально.   ::

----------


## Lampada

Simple happiness. How to find the meaning in life - YouTube

----------


## Lampada

_Американка с 80-х живет в России, помогает инвалидам. И тут к ней пришли «вежливые милиционеры»_ *24 апреля 2013*  
Американка с 80-х живет в   *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfQxTTXYkmk*

----------


## Lampada

Денис на Facebook:  _   
Делимся опытом по развитию инклюзивного образования! — with Светлана Алёхина, Елена Клочко and Andrey Tsarev_     June 11 ·   _Сегодня был вечер, закрывающий сезон нашего фонда Лучшие друзья. Нас гостеприимно принимал посол Австралии в его прекрасном доме!! Мы раздавала сертификаты, танцевали, ели очень вкусный торт и отлично проводили время!!!_     
С послом Австралии Паул Майлер и сотрудниками из компаний Computershare. We celebrated our Best Buddies end of the school year event at the Australian ambassador's residence. It was a wonder evening that was so kindly hosted by the ambassador and his wife! I am with the ambassador Paul Myler, one of our buddies Misha and colleagues from the company Computershare where Misha and one other participant of our supported employment program work..     
Together with our Best Buddies Friendship ambassador! Вместе с глюкозой, наш посол дружбы!      
What an honor to be surrounded by this amazing musical family!!! В окружении этой удивительной музыкальной семьи из Техаса. Это 6 сестер. Братья и отец тоже выступают с ними. 
Они так поют госпелы и блюз... Завтра они будут выступать в Калуге     Мы сОлей решили сегодня фотографироваться с Прохоровым     
Сегодня в Гараже на приеме в честь открытия выставки Louise Bourgeois встретила коллег из шведского посольства! Выставка очень интересная!! — with Mårten Frankby, Gennady Podolny and Stefan Ingvarsson.. .   
Известный паук Louise Bourgeois - и символ материнства у вход в музей Гараж. — with Gennady Podolny

----------


## Lampada

Денис Роза на Facebook:  
Подключаюсь к флэшмобу Фонда Обнаженные Сердца!! Горжусь тем что я стою рядом с такими замечательными ребятами. Мы тут вместе на нашем спортивном мероприятии от фонда Лучшие друзья и РООИ Перспективы..    
Вот и мы с Наташей на нашем танцевальном марафоне! Наташа - классно танцует, я просто делаю вид за ней. — with Natasha Sh    
Продолжаю серию фоток с моими друзьями с особенностями развития!! Как мне повезло, что у меня такие замечательные друзья!!! — with Сергей Пекарский

----------


## Lampada

Второй благотворительный волейбольный турнир 2015

----------

